# Cat won't leave my house



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new here but just needing some advice. For the last few weeks a lovely cute and affectionate ginger and white cat kept sitting with us in the garden. It always came to see us every day and wait and our back door to open. I did make the mistake of feeding it coz it was meowing like mad. Of course it's been back everyday and night. Last night at 11.30pm I switched on my kitchen light and the cat was sitting on my ledge looking at me and meowing. I felt sorry for it so took it in and let it sleep (it didn't do much sleeping) and then let it out this morning with a note on a made up cat collar saying "is this your cat please call me on ..." 
? It doesn't look unkempt or a stray. I don't know if it's lost either? I phoned a vet and they said to take it and they would scan it's microchip to find its owner. I asked if it didn't have a chip what would happen and she said cat and dog home. I wouldn't want that ..if the cat doesn't have an owner I would keep it myself. It seems to make itself right at home and seems to like us. So I would have no problem keeping this cat. What do you think I should do next?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello & welcome 

Well she obviously likes you! You have tried the paper collar which is good, if she comes back, pop her along to the vets for a microchip check, if she has no chip,  then give her all the love you have!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Hello & welcome
> 
> Well she obviously likes you! You have tried the paper collar which is good, if she comes back, pop her along to the vets for a microchip check, if she has no chip,  then give her all the love you have!


Hello to you too she will be back later I think but I'm wondering if someone will call. Is it bad that I'm secretly hoping that no one will I will be sad to see her go....


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would try your local neighbourhood before bringing her to the vet. Some cats are more free-roaming than others and the very worst scenario, in my opinion, is for your to adopt this cat if it already has an owner and then the owner claims them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would take it to a vet tomorrow and see if it's chipped. If not put up a few posters or knock on a few doors and see if anone claims it.

The note is a good idea.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Some rescues will come out and scan for a chip, or maybe you could take the cat to a rescue to check.

I have heard of vets/rescues that will take a cat and not return it to the finder so you need to be very careful.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Glensgirl said:


> Hello to you too she will be back later I think but I'm wondering if someone will call. Is it bad that I'm secretly hoping that no one will I will be sad to see her go....


No it isn't bad at all, very normal for you have fallen for her. Sadly you have to wait and see (a) if she comes back (b) if the owners reply by collar or call you (c) if she comes back and no one does contact you, pop her along to check her chip and then you will know for sure.

Some cats have multi homes! Worse case if she is someone's cat, you may be able to share her.

Keep us updated x


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Putting the paper collar on is good. If no response get a microchip check done. If no microchip then put notes through all local neighbours doors (include houses with gardens backing on to / adjacent to yours) and put posters up / post on facebook local sites. Basically do everything possible to try and trace an owner before assuming the cat has no home.

As someone whose cat was taken in by some well meaning person who did none of these checks I can tell you that having a cat go missing because someone else adopts it is heartbreaking.

Well done for trying to trace the owner. If it looks in good condition it almost certainly has one.


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

maisiecat said:


> Some rescues will come out and scan for a chip, or maybe you could take the cat to a rescue to check.
> 
> I have heard of vets/rescues that will take a cat and not return it to the finder so you need to be very careful.


This is why I'm wary of taking it to a vet. I would rather keep the cat myself than it getting into the wrong hands. I think I've fallen in love with this cat....but just found the home made collar outside my back door. It's obv taken it off. .....


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

maisiecat said:


> Some rescues will come out and scan for a chip, or maybe you could take the cat to a rescue to check.
> 
> I have heard of vets/rescues that will take a cat and not return it to the finder so you need to be very careful.


I would've thought rescues would be stuffed to the gunnels with kittens at this time of year, they would have to have very serious doubts about the person bringing in the cat to hold on to it. Glensgirl must get the cat chip scanned.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Glensgirl said:


> This is why I'm wary of taking it to a vet. I would rather keep the cat myself than it getting into the wrong hands. I think I've fallen in love with this cat....but just found the home made collar outside my back door. It's obv taken it off. .....


Get a snap release collar with an address barrel on it. They only cost a few quid. Then put your message in the barrel. This sort of collar is more likely to stay on the cat than a paper one.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you got a local Facebook page. You could post a picture on there to see if anyone claims him (or her).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

You don't live near me do you? I am also getting a ginger and white cat visiting. I have 4 of my own, but the thing has no fear!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

MilleD said:


> You don't live near me do you? I am also getting a ginger and white cat visiting. I have 4 of my own, but the thing has no fear!


I am in Aberdeen where are you?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Glensgirl said:


> I am in Aberdeen where are you?


Thank goodness, different cat - I'm in Staffordshire


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

ginger and white cats seem to be on a mission to get themselves adopted! there is one I see on my way home from work who has taken to following me home, however I am not fooled because I have also seen him/her sitting on a window ledge _inside_ a nearby house looking quite contented and definitely at home!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2017)

Glensgirl said:


> It doesn't look unkempt or a stray.


This kind of thing used to drive me mad. Having had 2 ginger cats stolen over the years - pre microchip. I have to ask, if it looks well cared for, why would you let it in & feed it? Both my cats were well looked after / fed, one was just 4 1/2 months old when he disappeared. He wandered in 4 months later, covered in fleas, ear mites & still with his little boy bits. I whipped him straight to the vets & had him sorted out, let him out 3 days later & watched some kids 3 doors down grab him & shoot indoors, apparently, he was their well loved pet had since a kitten & they were really peed off that I had had him neutered. They had shut him in for 4 months, the day he was let out, he came home, oh & of course they remembered the name of my kitten from the posters 4 months before! Sadly he was run over a few days later when he 'escaped' again. What really annoyed me, he was from the CPL.
Totally different if it is a scraggy half starved thing, but, clearly this must have at least one home. One of cats would not keep a collar on - we called the little beggar Houdini. Literally I could put a collar on & the next time he came in, it was gone. 
If you would have no problems keeping this cat - which clearly has a home, get down to your local rescue centre & re home a needy animal. Sorry to sound mean, but, from an owners point of view well meaning people are a nightmare.
I have had cats all my life & only ever had 2 that had other homes, some do, some don't. They were both ginger as well!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Having had friends who lost cats to well meaning neighbours taking them in, I have always been rather paranoid at the thought any of my cats might go into a neighbour's house. One of my cats who is highly food-obsessed (and has IBD) did used to go in through my neighbour's cat flap to steal the dry food she left down all day for her cats. So I bought my neighbour a Microchip cat flap to prevent a reoccurrence. Sorted!  

It may sound a bit anti-social, but I discourage visitors to my home from being sociable to my cats, because I prefer my cats to be wary of strangers. As a result my cats run away from strangers who approach them outdoors - I have seen it happen.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Regarding vets (more than rescues I think) not letting you hold on to the cat, you do still need to have a check, if the cat has a chip you need to follow the procedure, it might be that the owner is on holiday and cat is a bit out of routine. If there is no chip that is something else and you need to make an effort to find an owner before claiming it as your own.

I also have a ginger & white visitor, a big cuddly boy. He likes other cats and will make himself at home if he gets the chance. he homes in on the cat food, takes my sun lounger and on really determined days he will climb up on the sloping roof and try to get in the bedroom windows if we put him out. I have to remember to close the door when I go out to the garden or he will be in and sitting on the worktop when I get back.

You can buy collars which you can write a message on, why not try one of those?


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone just to give you an update. ...I'm heartbroken but it's my own fault for getting attached to a cat that isn't mine. Today we took the cat down to PDSA and got it scanned. It had a chip and they contacted the owner. Passed my number on and said the owner would call me. Took the cat back home until it was time to meet the owner. I couldn't go so my partner did it. Turns out they are moving next week so I won't see the cat again which is good. Also she said to the woman at PDSA that she saw her cat quite happily lying on the window looking out when she went past.why didn't she knock on my door?! Anyway that's that and the lovely cat has gone. I couldn't stop crying earlier I'm gonna miss that cat.....oh and found out its name is Roo how cute is that ......


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

My local Cats Protection has put out a facebook post saying they have 192 cats and kittens wanting new homes - I'm sure any one or two of them would be as sweet as Roo and love a dedicated slave like you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

Quite right, get yourself to a local shelter & adopt one of your very own, there are always hundreds around needing a new slave.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Luckily this kind of heart break is pretty easily mended....by getting your own cat to worship and adore! Each and every cat rescue will be bursting to the seams right now and somewhere out there, your new best friend is waiting.......


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Yea, very much in the "get down to a rescue tomorrow and pick out a kitten" club. Rescues are currently swamped with kittens, go give one a great home!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww I am sorry, I could tell you had fallen for her. Only way to look at this is, she did have owners who obviously loved her not bad owners. Try think of things that way and you did have a part in her life.

As for you! I think your sad heart needs little paws don't you  lots and lots of fluffy puddings out there just waiting to be loved.


Keep us up-dated, preferably pictures of :Cat


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello ...next update is that I'm going to see a cat tonight from cats protection. He sounds amazing...poor thing was a stray and got beaten up. can't wait to see him!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Glensgirl said:


> Hello ...next update is that I'm going to see a cat tonight from cats protection. He sounds amazing...poor thing was a stray and got beaten up. can't wait to see him!


He sounds lovely,I hope that all goes well


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aah bless. He sounds like he needs some TLC so you will be purrfect fit!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Aah bless. He sounds like he needs some TLC so you will be purrfect fit!


Aw thanks


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Smuge said:


> He sounds lovely,I hope that all goes well


Thank you


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww love him, I hope you have a bond straight away, he certainly needs some loving! 

Keep us up-dated. 

Fingers & toes crossed for you here


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Glensgirl said:


> Hi everyone just to give you an update. ...I'm heartbroken but it's my own fault for getting attached to a cat that isn't mine. Today we took the cat down to PDSA and got it scanned. It had a chip and they contacted the owner. Passed my number on and said the owner would call me. Took the cat back home until it was time to meet the owner. I couldn't go so my partner did it. Turns out they are moving next week so I won't see the cat again which is good. Also she said to the woman at PDSA that she saw her cat quite happily lying on the window looking out when she went past.why didn't she knock on my door?! Anyway that's that and the lovely cat has gone. I couldn't stop crying earlier I'm gonna miss that cat.....oh and found out its name is Roo how cute is that ......


Awww it is disappointing when you feel you have bonded! How about adopting a cat from the PDSA you obviously have a way with them. xxx
EDIT just seen you are going to adopt! So happy for you! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2017)

Really good for you, if a cat comes to live with you through choice, you are obviously a good person, it is a really rewarding thing to give an unloved cat a good home & I wish you much luck. Just remember to be always patient, never shout & just accept that your life will never be your own again


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am glad Roo has a responsible owner in that the chip was in and upto date. Let us know how you get on tonight


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Well everyone.....meet "Arnie" (the shelter called him harry but we are changing his name) he is mental and crazy and hyper..I've never seen a cat like him..but..... hes very wary which is expected.when I clap him he backs off and does his own thing. ..Arnie doesn't seem interested in me...lol...I know it will take time
He's so fast and loves to play. I already got attacked with his claws when he was playing. Roo is the opposite and always had his claws in when playing. He's lovely tho and can't wait to see him tomorrow.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello again! Lovely pictures! 

I'm lost, who is Roo? 
Arnie is a little fire cracker isn't he, I guess I wouldn't trust anyone or anything if I had been attacked. He has a lovely face but does look wary.

I guess you have to ask yourself, what would you like from a cat? Fun, cuddles, baby, mystery. Be honest with yourself, you'll be a life long slave, so you need to get it right.

Have you fallen for him hook line & sinker, or do have have doubts?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh silly me Roo was your little friend!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Glensgirl said:


> Well everyone.....meet "Arnie" (the shelter called him harry but we are changing his name) he is mental and crazy and hyper..I've never seen a cat like him..but..... hes very wary which is expected.when I clap him he backs off and does his own thing. ..Arnie doesn't seem interested in me...lol...I know it will take time
> He's so fast and loves to play. I already got attacked with his claws when he was playing. Roo is the opposite and always had his claws in when playing. He's lovely tho and can't wait to see him tomorrow.


Delighted to hear that the visit went well


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

He looks gorgeous and I am sure that with plenty of love and patience he will be a very happy and spoiled boy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that's wonderful news!!!

He is gorgeous and can't wait to hear how he settles!!

I love it when we get a new nephew/neice on PF


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is a handsome lad, but remember you don't have to fall for the first rescue cat you meet.
@ewelsh makes good points and a good shelter will match an owner up with the perfect purrsonality of cat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Please don't clap at a nervous cat, it makes them even worse. If he catches you with a claw, use a fishing rod style toy. Just remember he has had a really bad start & being a stray won't like loud noises - cats' ears are really sensitive to that type of noise.
Roo was a well loved pet, Arnie wasn't. It isn't his fault, but, he may never have been an indoor cat & if you make loud noises when he plays, he will just stop & not trust you. Cats are much more sensitive than dogs. Dogs mostly see clapping as a good thing encouraging them to do something. Cats most definitely do not. If you do it to often, he will just learn when he approaches, you don't like it - that is what your clapping is telling him.
Lots of chat soft & gentle & wait for him to come to you. Don't stare him in the eyes, unless you catch his eye & give him some very slow blinks, that is a happy face to a cat. Staring him straight in the face is aggressive.
In the second photo where you are crouching over him, he is really not very happy, he is seeing it as intimidating just from his body language. Sit next to him, never loom over him. Imagine you are his size & how scary someone of your size could be. I do that to my cats, but, I know them all really well. I still wouldn't do that to my Poppy & I have had her nearly a year.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Franlow, I think 'clapping' is a term used for stroking or petting the cat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I never,
what a strange term


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Franlow - yes, as PP says "to clap" is Scottish vernacular for stroking or patting (e.g. stroking a cat or patting a dog).


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

What do they call a round of applause then


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Franlow said:


> Well I never,
> what a strange term


No worse than "a smooth"


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Franlow said:


> What do they call a round of applause then


some call it "loud pawmies of applause"

"The Auld High Schule, whaur mony a skelp
of triple-tonguit tawse
has gien a heist-up and a help
towards Doctorates of Laws,
nou hears, for Ramsay's cantie rhyme,
_loud pawmies of applause _
frae folk that pey a pund a time
to sit on wudden raws
gey hard
in Embro to the ploy."

*from Embro to the Ploy (1949) by Robert Garioch*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> No worse than "a smooth"


What, you iron your cat @buffie?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> What, you iron your cat @buffie?


I don't , infact we Scots don't.............but it would appear that some of those south of the border do







and they think we're odd


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

I didn't mean to offend - honest. I don't smooth either - neither do I iron. I love language & had never heard of clapping as stroking I only know 2 meanings of clap & you certainly don't want one of them!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Franlow said:


> I didn't mean to offend - honest. I don't smooth either - neither do I iron. I love language & had never heard of clapping as stroking I only know 2 meanings of clap & you certainly don't want one of them!


Ha ha no offence taken,being born and bred north of the border I often struggle with some of the words/terms used south of the border,but then its hardly surprising , as a language "English" is weird anyway


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am in the situation where I am from south of the border but my husband is from north of it. Some weird and wonderful conversations with him and the outlaws when we first got together!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I've got my boy home and Arnie has settled in exceptionally well. Within an hour he had scanned he whole house...eaten some food. .had a drink..lay on window and had a nosey outside AND let me stroke him and pick him up...!! He is such a good boy he has used his litter tray and as it's been such a hard day he's fast asleep hehe


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

buffie said:


> Ha ha no offence taken,being born and bred north of the border I often struggle with some of the words/terms used south of the border,but then its hardly surprising , as a language "English" is weird anyway


Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww how wonderful! 
It sounds like you were made for each other!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Selfie from earlier hehe...


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> I am in the situation where I am from south of the border but my husband is from north of it. Some weird and wonderful conversations with him and the outlaws when we first got together!


I'm from aberdeen...there are some weird Scottish words lol


----------



## Scarlett1 (Jun 22, 2017)

I've just joined up as I saw this thread.
Couldn't help but click on the 1st photo and it appears we're in the same area @Glensgirl I'm in north Aberdeenshire, tomorrow I'll be collecting my new cat from Cat Protection so it's a lovely coincidence. Arnie sounds like he's settled in exceptionally well already and that's really helped because I'm sitting here a bit nervous about tomorrow. We've been waiting a wee while because she'd arrived at CP pregnant and had to have her kittens and then wean them, but she's finally ready to leave. 
And yes, clap is another word for stroke or pet, no idea why we say that.


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Scarlett1 said:


> I've just joined up as I saw this thread.
> Couldn't help but click on the 1st photo and it appears we're in the same area @Glensgirl I'm in north Aberdeenshire, tomorrow I'll be collecting my new cat from Cat Protection so it's a lovely coincidence. Arnie sounds like he's settled in exceptionally well already and that's really helped because I'm sitting here a bit nervous about tomorrow. We've been waiting a wee while because she'd arrived at CP pregnant and had to have her kittens and then wean them, but she's finally ready to leave.
> And yes, clap is another word for stroke or pet, no idea why we say that.


Hi it certainly is a coincidence hehe.That's great your picking up your cat tomorrow. Let me know how you get on. I was so nervous today but excited. But it's paid off and I love him to bits already! What is her name? Of course you will be nervous but will be a great experience. Good luck for tomorrow you'll be fine


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So pleased to see Arnie he's such a cutie sounds like you and him are made for one another. @Glensgirl


----------



## Scarlett1 (Jun 22, 2017)

@Glensgirl so far so good, she was a perfect angel on the drive home, ate a little and used her tray and even came up onto my knee, gives lots of little head bumps too. I'm a bit concerned as she was only spayed 2 days ago (the vet did check her again today and gave the all clear) but keeping her quiet in just one room just now, will see if she wants to explore in the morning. 
Will post some pics when I work out how on you upload them. Think she's going to be called Miss Moppet, she does have a name but not particularly keen on it.

By the way, love Arnie's colouring, our last cat was ginger and the most wonderful character. There's something special about ginger cats, they're adorable.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Scarlett1 said:


> @Glensgirl so far so good, she was a perfect angel on the drive home, ate a little and used her tray and even came up onto my knee, gives lots of little head bumps too. I'm a bit concerned as she was only spayed 2 days ago (the vet did check her again today and gave the all clear) but keeping her quiet in just one room just now, will see if she wants to explore in the morning.
> Will post some pics when I work out how on you upload them. Think she's going to be called Miss Moppet, she does have a name but not particularly keen on it.
> 
> By the way, love Arnie's colouring, our last cat was ginger and the most wonderful character. There's something special about ginger cats, they're adorable.


Aww another new Cat Chat baby!!!
So pleased for you and hope she settles well.

Look forward to hearing all about our newbies antics and of course seeing lots of photos!


----------



## Glensgirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Scarlett1 said:


> @Glensgirl so far so good, she was a perfect angel on the drive home, ate a little and used her tray and even came up onto my knee, gives lots of little head bumps too. I'm a bit concerned as she was only spayed 2 days ago (the vet did check her again today and gave the all clear) but keeping her quiet in just one room just now, will see if she wants to explore in the morning.
> Will post some pics when I work out how on you upload them. Think she's going to be called Miss Moppet, she does have a name but not particularly keen on it.
> 
> By the way, love Arnie's colouring, our last cat was ginger and the most wonderful character. There's something special about ginger cats, they're adorable.


That's great! So pleased for you! What was her name before ? I wasn't keen on Arnies name before ..he was called "Harry" 
Mind and send pics can't wait to see her hehe


----------



## Chalmersbod (Jul 18, 2017)

OMG, glensgirl, you aren't near bridge of Don by any chance are you?


----------

